# Sony A390 vs. Nikon D3000?



## zarah (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey there! 

I am looking to buy my first DSLR camera for a photography class. I am just begining so  I dont want to get anything to  expensive or hard to  handle. From what I have researched, I am  considering buying either the Sony Alpha 390 or the Nikon D3000? Both come with a standard 18-55mm lens. 
If you were in my position what do you think would be the better camera to buy?
Any thoughts on these  cameras?

Thanks!


----------



## Malone (Jul 21, 2011)

Go to your local camera store and handle both these cameras.  See which one you like the feel of better.  You may also check out any used cameras they have there as well.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2011)

The D3000 is a Nikon. The Sony is a Sony. That means the Nikon is part of one of the oldest, biggest photography systems on the planet, while the Sony one means its part of a company that makes alarm clocks and stereos. The D3000 is designed by a real "CAMERA COMPANY", while the A390 was brought to yuo by a company that thinks it's a good idea to have a brand-specific flash coupler on the camera. 

If you'd like to have a Sony video camera, and a Sony Walkman, and a Sony clock radio, and to that collection of electronics add a Sony camera,well then, I guess I can see the allure of the A390.


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2011)

Sony bought the camera and photo portion of Konica/Minolta in 2006, ending a 78-year Minolta history as a camera manufacturer. Minolta developed the odd-ball, non-standard iSO hot shoe design that Sony inherited.

The industry standard hot shoe is the ISO 518:2006.

Time will tell if Sony does or doesn't capture a significant share of the world-wide DSLR marketplace.

I'm a Nikon shooter and don't know much about Sony's current camera lineup.


----------



## axel21 (Aug 4, 2011)

i'm suggesting you take a history lesson because you couldn't be more wrong about this. first of all sony bought minolta in 2006 and to make facts true, minolta made a SLR camera about 15 years earlier than the first nikon slr. and if you say that sony makes alarm clocks and stereos and that's why they can't make good cameras, than you should know that nikon is part of the mitsubishi company..so that means that it's ok..they make cars..go buy a camera..right? :thumbdown:  
At least Sony makes electronics, displays, tv's ..stereos and alarm clocks as you stated..not cars..
and for "le coup de grace" nikon d40 and d60 are equiped with a sony make sensor..so..is it a good idea to buy a camera from a real "CAMERA COMPANY" which buys sensors from a company that makes alarm clocks?


Derrel said:


> The D3000 is a Nikon. The Sony is a Sony. That means the Nikon is part of one of the oldest, biggest photography systems on the planet, while the Sony one means its part of a company that makes alarm clocks and stereos. The D3000 is designed by a real "CAMERA COMPANY", while the A390 was brought to yuo by a company that thinks it's a good idea to have a brand-specific flash coupler on the camera.
> 
> If you'd like to have a Sony video camera, and a Sony Walkman, and a Sony clock radio, and to that collection of electronics add a Sony camera,well then, I guess I can see the allure of the A390.


----------



## nickzou (Aug 4, 2011)

I think the D7000 and the Pentax K-5 also have Sony sensors if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## eric rose (Aug 4, 2011)

Just pick the one that feels best in your hands and has controls/menus that make sense to you.  You can create great art with either camera.  Nit picking about gear is a sure way to stifle any creativity you may have.


----------



## KmH (Aug 4, 2011)

nickzou said:


> I think the D7000 and the Pentax K-5 also have Sony sensors if I'm not mistaken.


Nikon designs their own sensors. Sony manufactures them to Nikon's specifications, for Nikon.

Sony uses Nikon steppers in their photolithography process used by Sony to make their integrated circuits.  Stepper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nikon make a fairly broad range of optics for applications other than photography.


----------



## clanthar (Aug 4, 2011)

Nikon recently began designing the sensors for their high-end cameras. Most Nikons sold now and in use have stock Sony sensors. Also of interest -- Nikon's DSLR firmware is engineered by Fujitsu.

Nikon designs and sells excellent cameras, so does Sony. So much of what we buy these days can be traced back to sources behind "The Brand."


----------



## Nod (Aug 4, 2011)

You can always tell a Nikon owner, but not much !


----------



## axel21 (Aug 5, 2011)

i never said that nikon buys thrown out sensors or something like that. a camera now is made like any car you'll find on the market: the engine from a company, rest of the parts from other companies and some made "in house". i said that because it does not matter that sony makes alarm clocks and stereos..and other electronics and nikon makes only cameras. the fact is that sony bought minolta(which is about the same age as nikon) and nikon was bought by mitsubishi( which makes cars) so it doesn't really matter who makes what..it only matters the product. honestly i have a sony alpha 200, which is kinda old now but still runs smooth and with the right accesories you can take really good shots. it all depends on what you want to do with the camera. sony has a slightly easier menu than nikon, but harder to find accesories(that's the main problem with sony). and for example the battery inside sony alpha 200 is better than any battery i came across from nikon,canon,olympus. pros and cons you can find at anything.

just a few examples with sony: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gogonea_alexandru/


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 5, 2011)

axel21 said:


> can't make good cameras, than you should know that nikon is part of the mitsubishi company..so that means that it's ok..they make cars..go buy a camera..right? :thumbdown:



Just a clarification, Nikon is part of the Mitsubishi Group which contains a wide variety of companies ranging from insurance to banking.  Nikon does not make cars or is part of the car company in the group.  =)


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2011)

Even more specifically Nikon is a member of the Mitsubishi keiretsu, a type of Japanese business group that has interlocking business relationships and shareholdings.

Note that Sony is a member of the Mitsui keiretsu.

Each keiretsu is centered around a bank or small group of banks which then loans money to the keiretsu's members while the banks also hold equity positions in the member companies.

For example the Mitsui keirestsu is aligned with Sumitomo Mitsui Bank, Sony Financial, and Sony Bank, while the Mitsubishi keiretsu is aligned with the Bank of Tokyo - Mitsubishi UFJ, and Mitsubishi Trust and Banking.


----------



## axel21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> axel21 said:
> 
> 
> > can't make good cameras, than you should know that nikon is part of the mitsubishi company..so that means that it's ok..they make cars..go buy a camera..right? :thumbdown:
> ...



dude u really need to learn what sarcasm means..
actually i was only responding to what derell said about sony not being a real camera company because it also make stereos and alarm clocks..


----------



## red__zed (Aug 5, 2011)

axel21 said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > axel21 said:
> ...


 
Paragraphs. Use them. 

Communicating poorly and blaming others for misunderstanding is not helpful for anyone involved.


----------



## axel21 (Aug 5, 2011)

now that's something..why use a paragraph if it was meant to be in the same phrase. why use different paragraphs if it was meant to be in a sarcastic way..hmm, anyway this is getting way off topic and honestly not helping anyone decide for what camera to buy


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 5, 2011)

axel21 said:


> dude u really need to learn what sarcasm means..
> actually i was only responding to what derell said about sony not being a real camera company because it also make stereos and alarm clocks..



Now you know Nikon doesn't belong to a car company and doesn't make stereo or alarm clocks, like Sony does.

You're very welcome. 

Back to topic, Sony makes great cameras but they lack followers like Canon and Nikon.


----------



## Sonoma (Aug 5, 2011)

To much animosity between Sony and Nikon, just buy a Canon!! :lmao:


----------



## jvs (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow didn't this thread totally go off topic lol. In response to the OPs question, I would personally go with the Sony. It's got the best live view system with quick AF, a tilting LCD screen for angled shots, in body stabilization, the ability to use Konica minolta AF lenses and for me I prefer the user interface more than the nikon. 

But like other ppl said, try the cameras out in store first and see which one u like. Good luck with ur decision =)


----------



## axel21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sonoma said:


> To much animosity between Sony and Nikon, just buy a Canon!! :lmao:


but not one that has that freaking wheel for menu selection..it's really annoying  
as for the menus, after toying with a nikon for a few hours i still spend about 5 minutes trying to find some simple settings like WB or metering, dunno maybe i'm hard headed and can't get it but it's a real maze


----------



## kirbym2 (Aug 5, 2011)

For what it's worth, I started with a Sony A200, went to the Nikon D3000, and have now upgraded to the D7000.  I really enjoyed the Sony, but felt limited.  The D3000 gave me a lot more, and I found it really easy to use.  Nikon accessories are easy to find, and stock is often not an issue.  I often had difficulty finding Sony product.  I'm sure there are some that would say I wasn't looking hard enough, but wanted to give my 2 cents.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 5, 2011)

axel21 said:


> as for the menus, after toying with a nikon for a few hours i still spend about 5 minutes trying to find some simple settings like WB or metering, dunno maybe i'm hard headed and can't get it but it's a real maze



There's a button on my D7000 and my 10-year-old FujiFilm S2 Pro for each one of the mentioned functions.  You press the button to use it.


----------



## axel21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> axel21 said:
> 
> 
> > as for the menus, after toying with a nikon for a few hours i still spend about 5 minutes trying to find some simple settings like WB or metering, dunno maybe i'm hard headed and can't get it but it's a real maze
> ...


maybe on the d7000 there is a button..but the d60 has a maze for a menu


----------



## axel21 (Aug 5, 2011)

off topic..how do you add photos to the gallery


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 5, 2011)

axel21 said:


> maybe on the d7000 there is a button..but the d60 has a maze for a menu



It's probably same maze that other starter DSLR's have for a menu.


----------

